# E code for NSAID



## Tonyj (Mar 21, 2013)

What "E" code could I use for GI bleed due to use of NSAID's?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 21, 2013)

was the medication taken appropriately or was it misused.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey 

As per documentation either Therapeutic/Accidental/Undermined use "Analgesic and Antipyretic". viz.,

For Therapeutic => E935.*
For Accidental => E850.*
& Undermined => E980.0

Hope this helps!!!

VJ


----------



## sekharmadhu.sekhar33@gmail.com (Mar 23, 2013)

*Madhu*

Can u tell me icd for glucometer education


----------



## Tonyj (Mar 25, 2013)

mitchellde said:


> was the medication taken appropriately or was it misused.



Medication was taken correctly. I was leaning toward the E935 codes but I wasn't sure of the 5th digit.


----------

